# Schwerer Runenstoffverband wo lernen?



## lusti (27. November 2007)

Hi

Wie der Titel schon sagt.Wo kann ich "	Schwerer Runenstoffverband" lernen?Habe Erste Hilfe stufe 299.Thx


----------



## Nesata (27. November 2007)

beim traumachirurg in theramore


----------



## Tahngarth (27. November 2007)

oder auf horde seite in hammerfall


----------

